# Checking Interest - BESM d20 game?



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, I can't stand it anymore. So, I'm looking to see if I can find 2 or 3 interested souls who might like a fun, light hearted, yet drama filled BESM d20 campaign to play in. I have a few story ideas in mind, but I would like to see if there is any interest before I flesh them out. This would be my first serious run at being a PbP GM so, must also be an understanding sort, which seems to be the norm here. 

Thumbs up if you wanted to turn to the nearest doorway near you and yell 'NORM!' just now.

Anyway, if there is enough interest, we can nail down what we would like to play and stuff from there. Anyone who hasn't played the d20 version but has played BESM3 might like it as well, can't say. I prefer d20, just because it's not as messy to put a character together.

Anyway, will gauge interest for a few days and take it from there.

Thanks!

AHw


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't know what BESM d20 is but will look it up.

What kind of game are you thinking of? Or do you wish the players to have a say?

HM


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 31, 2012)

Big Eyes, Small Mouth. Old Guardians of Order system. I'm just looking to run something fun. Nice thing is you can run just about anything from it. I'm willing to run whatever the players might want.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh man I love BESM and I am pretty fond of anime in general. But I have too many irons in the fire to run it, and probably too many to play it. But I would love to see what you guys come up with. I once came up with a space-pirate themed BESM campaign where the players would be space pirates aboard a Bird of Fire, enormous creatures that were native to the center of the galaxy and living within the void of space, feeding on interstellar gases to survive and capable of being host to humans and other species who required an atmosphere to survive. In this space opera, humans coexisted with elves, faeries, and other strange creatures in outer space but there was often conflict. Birds of Fire were the primary means of interstellar transportation for all species, with rapid transportation between star systems supported by a system of worm holes which were quite common and created by an ancient alien species that no one knew much about. But the Bird of Fire the players possessed was special. It possessed a mutation that was capable of faster-than-light travel on its own, allowing the players to explore all kinds of different worlds (and get out of sticky situations) much faster than anyone else. Of course such power was highly desirable by everyone else, and so the players were constantly being hunted by those who wanted to breed their Bird of Fire with the hope that the Bird of Fire could spawn progeny also capable of traveling at FTL speeds.

I thought it was a great idea, but most of my players shot it down and we ended up running Mage: The Awakening instead.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm. I might be interested in an anime-themed game, but not a huge fan of BESM d20 (and don't have the books, though the Anime d20 SRD is still online) and don't know enough about the tri-stat version to have an opinion. One the other hand, I have Manga & Mecha for Mutants and Masterminds 2e (and the core rulebook, and some other expansions), and the core rulebook for M&M3.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

I have the M&M3e pdf but am not great with the rules yet but am learning.

Also I was thinking what about a Flash Gordon/Buck Rogers type game?

Or more like what was done on the holodeck of Star Trek Voyager: Captain Proton



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCkLzpRoQrA&feature=related]Star Trek Voyager: Chaotica and Queen Arachnia, 'Multiple Dimensions' .wmv - YouTube[/ame]

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 1, 2012)

Captain Proton was quite possibly my favorite thing about Star Trek Voyager (okay aside from oogling Seven of Nine). I loved how they did the scenes in black and white, and one of my favorite episodes was the one where the photonic aliens thought the Captain Proton program was a reality.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2012)

I was a big fan of BESM, and the d20 version in particular was very fun.. but I found it to be really easily unbalanced (Especially with the people I played with).  I'd be interested in joining but I think we the players should all make a pact to not make anything too.. 'broken' or 'cheesy'.
I'm not suggesting Power caps like in M&M, they have their own problem of genericizing the game, but I'm sure all of us are mature enough to recognize what is 'going too far' and take a step back.

Right?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2012)

Question - Were you planning on getting everybody to use the listed classes from the book, or using the optional point-based/classless system or player-designed class system?


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 4, 2012)

I have the stingy gamer editions of both Tri-stat and d20 BESM.  

I'm also (as some of you likely remember) a terribly unreliable player right now: my focus is entirely on my writing and for my home game, when not dealing with RL stuff.

However: If those are the sources (or the M&M books, all three editions (well, 1, 2 and DCA)) I can offer some help with rules questions while character gen is being done.  I just can't post regularly everyday.  

But I'd also like to learn about this, as it looks fun.

By Anime one could also attempt to mash up every single anime concept possible: a feudal land where ninja high schools have discovered an army of giant mechas, powered by gun bunnies, and a race of fun-loving animal people... in space!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 5, 2012)

i once created a gun bunny. A walking army surplus store from a race of rabbit like creatures with a caste society. He was fun. His name was Bommen (pronouced bombin'). He was dead when introduced to the campaign, and resurrected on the bridge of the new flagship he was contracted to serve on since his body had been taken from the previous flagship before a gravity anomaly created by the bad guys crushed the flagship (way before the restart of Star Trek came up with the idea)

Good times...good times. My character in an adventure here made her debut in a BESM d20 game, a school kids get blown through the fabric of time and space sort of campaign. She was a track team member (co-captain, never had won a race, but always finished 2nd, she had more silver than the franklin mint). Her two friends were a girl whose boyfriend was an amateur magician (she was his apprentice and assistant) and their friend was a cheerleader. Oh, the wasted Saturday's on OpenRPG.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 5, 2012)

For those interested who don't have the actual rules:

Anime d20 System SRD PDF
HTML Version of the Same


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 6, 2012)

Super powered characters in anime supported by white hats is not entirely a bad thing. Kurosaki Ichigo might be the most powerful of his friends, but they provide important moral support as well as some niche abilities that he simply doesn't have, like Kuchiki Rukia's ties to the Soul Society, Inoue Orihime's healing powers, or even something as simple as Kon's comedic relief. If you want to run a combat-oriented game, then yes, overpowered characters can overshadow the ones who are less-optimized. But if role-playing is a primary part of the expectation, then I see no reason to limit the power of characters. And if the GM decides a character is too powerful, he can always add a flaw, such as Kurosaki's Hollow side. Apologies to those who don't watch Bleach. Just thought I'd tie in a fairly well-known analogy.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, so if I have read all of this right, we're looking at a light hearted, fun, 60's sci-fi serial kind of a thing. Right? 

I guess that brings up the core question. System preference. BESM or M&M? Let the voting for those who are wanting to play commence.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi!  I wouldn't mind seeing a mish-mash of weird alien tech and old B-Movie plots... not unlike Bioshock or Fallout but less "grim".


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry late to answering this (somehow it got unsubscribed to).

I would vote a 60's feel but with a Farscape like cast. Someone plays the know-it-all robot, someone is the gung-ho alien from the squid planet, and someone is the lost Earth-Man caight in the middle. 

For System I would say M&M as my system of choice.

Oh and for our nemesis I suggest something like...  Karthena the Star Dragon Master and  Empress of the Galaxy.







*The Star Dragon*

HM​


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry late to answering this (somehow it got unsubscribed to).
> 
> I would vote a 60's feel but with a Farscape like cast. Someone plays the know-it-all robot, someone is the gung-ho alien from the squid planet, and someone is the lost Earth-Man caight in the middle.
> 
> ...




Why do I picture Princess Ardalla as so capably played in the 80's Buck Rogers, having the hots for either the Human or, if male, the one from the squid planet? 

Okay...current tabulation: M&M: 1 BESMd20: 0. Any other players/potential GMs wanna add their voice?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2012)

Fine with either M&M or BESM..  Playing a lot of M&M lately, but I do prefer it over BESM generally..
Dibs on the sex-crazed hottie.  anime/sci-fi classic cliche.
hmm.. Xev from Lexx


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 20, 2012)

So that'd make it M&M: 2 BESMd20: 0. Any other players/potential GMs want to wade into the discussion? We'll see where the tabulation lies at the end of this week.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2012)

hmm... the socially clueless but hyper-competent in some narrow area guy (techie, mecha pilot, whatever), maybe?
/and a third vote for M&M, obviously (though presuming we go that way, preferences on DCA/M&M3 or M&M2?)


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2012)

If joining, I'd vote for BESM d20, mostly because M&M is a mathematical nightmare for me and I've always wanted to see the BESM rules in action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm only interested in this game if it uses the M&M rules (either 2nd or 3rd edition with a preference on the later).

I just think animed20 is just to unbalanced and the rules are not very good anyway. It always seemed like a rushed attempt to convert Tri-Stat to d20, lacking much of the formers otions the attributes.

BTW, Herobizkit, if the game uses the animed20 point-buy rules, as suggested, the math isn't easier than in M&M. It just makes less sense


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2012)

@Walking Dad : IIRC, you help me make a character for your Gotham Squires that gave me months of stress.

I want to avoid said stress. 

BESM d20 looks about as balanced as Rifts was, which kinda make me chuckle and made me want to play it. I even own the hardcover, though it's in storage atm.

Upside, if we get 135 pp, I already have a character ready to go... http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/286533-rg-m-m-2nd-gotham-squires.html#post5276312


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are the point-buy rules, if you don't have the revised edition, which includes errata and optional rules:



> CHARACTER CREATION
> GMs should provide players with a number of Character Points
> (minimum of 40 for player characters) with which to make characters.
> Each 10 Points above 40 equals one additional ECL (Effective Character
> ...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm only interested in this game if it uses the M&M rules (either 2nd or 3rd edition with a preference on the later).
> 
> I just think animed20 is just to unbalanced and the rules are not very good anyway. It always seemed like a rushed attempt to convert Tri-Stat to d20, lacking much of the formers otions the attributes.
> 
> BTW, Herobizkit, if the game uses the animed20 point-buy rules, as suggested, the math isn't easier than in M&M. It just makes less sense




kind of ironic that BESM and M&M have the exact opposite problems.. Besm is too easily Unbalanced, and M&M is to some people TOO balanced. 
personally I prefer the balanced, but BESM's complete openness can be refreshing at times.


As far as math goes, I find them both about the same, and character building in these systems is half the fun, at least for me..


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 23, 2012)

So far M&M is leading the chase. I think everyone has spoken, though, at least as near as I can tell. Any late votes will be considered. 

Next question: Who wants to GM this game in M&M? Volunteers?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a strange vision of running a Masters of the Universe game based only on the two first mini-comic seasons (the ones from DC) that were packaged with the action figures. It would be perfect for an anime feeling: big magic weapons, animal based characters, wild mix of magic and technology...

but I have currently some time restraints.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 24, 2012)

All kinds of yes!  WD that would be awesome!

I don't have the time myself, I'm already running 2 and a bit pressed IRL with moving and whatnot, but I'd definitely throw my player hat in for something like that!


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 24, 2012)

And so it begins... everyone wants to play, no one wants to DM.   An issue that has plagued gamerdom since my youth.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually I started the thread because I was willing to GM a BESMd20 game, but that is not the system that the majority wants to play, so, as I have never played M&M, own no books for it and don't have time to learn a new system, I am just trying to help facilitate a game for those wanting to play under M&M.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2012)

Many posters were willing to play both systems, but you asked for a preference. If they have the choice between one system with a GM and another system without one, I'm sure they vote BESMd20 with a GM. Epically Herobizkit was in favor of the anime system.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2012)

What WD said.
When you asked for preference I took that to mean that you had none.  If you've got besm ready to go, that's fine with me.  I cane to this thread expecting besm anyways.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 25, 2012)

I altered my premise when the multi post debate about the preference to M&M over BESM occurred, seemed to explain why I can never find a BESMd20 game. I'll revisit this next week once things sorta slow down a little and see what works out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 26, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Fine with either M&M or BESM..  Playing a lot of M&M lately, but I do prefer it over BESM generally..
> Dibs on the sex-crazed hottie.  anime/sci-fi classic cliche.
> hmm.. Xev from Lexx



it is called a "sex kitten." get it right, sir.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2012)

Airwalker- I wanted to stay away from the 'cat girl' stereotype and go with a more generalized cliche.  The phrase sex kitten, while accurate, conjures up that image.

Artur - gamers always debate favorite systems.  Do besm if that's what you had planned, I'm sure we'll still get a full crew!


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd be looking for a Norse "Brunnhilde" themed heroine who pilots a transforming suit of armor (as seen in Robotech).  Not sure where she'd fit.  She'd be kind of a bit of Hot Rod and Mecha Pilot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2012)

Any word of the setting? Anime is more of a medium or style. And Magical Girl settings are very different to Martial Arts dramas, for example.


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 28, 2012)

Dibs on playing a magical girl! Or a techal girl which ever one fits better.... No! Dibs on playing a Mage tech girl! A magical girl that uses technical devices powered by magic.  Errr... I mean hi I'm D'Raven how is every one doing?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2012)

Raven - I believe the term you are looking for is Technomancy


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 28, 2012)

Magi tech. play your final fantasies.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 28, 2012)

[MENTION=6699311]D'Raven[/MENTION]: Welcome to the boards!

I see where you're going.  You want lasers powered by mana.


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 28, 2012)

I was thinking high inborn magic but no proper training so she uses self made devices to access her magic. There was talk of a sci-fi/fantasy duck Rogers setting right?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 28, 2012)

There was indeed, but we've not heard word in a while.

Edit: And if such is the case, I think a talking animal would fit in well.  Might be my plan.


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 28, 2012)

I ment to say Duck Dodgers, the daffy duck rip off of Buck Rogers. So yes a talking animal would fit very well.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 28, 2012)

... a ROBOT talking animal.  Or a robot TRANSFORMING animal.  Or vehicle.  Hm.


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 29, 2012)

OoooOOOOooooo an anthro white mouse named gadget!


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 1, 2012)

Not that I am seriously considering playing, but I would call dibs on the effeminate male with surprising mad Kung fu skills and an ordinary, every day object that transforms into an enormous high-tech-looking piece of medieval weaponry, like a bicycle that transforms into a huge spiked shield with laser beams that shoot out of the sides. Also it is latter retconned to shoot laser beams in bicycle form too. Also he apparently has mad BMX skills too because as revealed in a flashback he used to spend all his time riding his bike through crazy streets.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## D'Raven (Sep 15, 2012)

Alright i'm in! straight up vote to play right here. thats 1!


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 16, 2012)

+1 for me too.


----------



## D'Raven (Sep 21, 2012)

soooo dead forum? come on guys we can do it thats 2 for playing i know there is more.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 21, 2012)

Raven, run your BESM school!


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 21, 2012)

I even found my old BESM d20 hardcover.


----------



## Minegon (Jan 1, 2019)

*Me too!  Me too!*

I'm interested! My current bent is toward mecha, but I'll go with other genres.  Especially sci-fi. EDIT: I'd even go with school sims if they were interesting enough.


----------



## khouji (Jan 2, 2019)

What're the new updates?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2019)

I have not seen or heard from *Artur Hawkwing* in such a long time, I don't think he is on these forums any more. In fact, I just tried to do a mention of him and Morrus was placed instead. His account may be blocked.


----------

